# PWT Pre Fishing - BRRRRRRRRRR!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

With temps in the 20's today and winds howling out of the north with sub zero wind chills........I couldn't imagine being on the water today. For those of you who were, my hat's off to ya!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

It was colder after the tourney...guys have been coming down to Ft. Yates since the guy won it buy the intake. Then after the cold ride they find the spot and 3-5 guys fishing it from shore.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Lots of fish are being caught on the river right now and you don't need to go that far...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

From Bismarck are they closer than Huff?


----------

